# Help - Son's Birthday



## PurplePlumb (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello.....

We are a British family and could do with some help in finding a place to hold my sons 8th Birthday party...

We live in Maadi and it's my son's 8th Birthday next month, he wants a birthday party. Our apartment is too small to have everyone here, so I was wondering if anyone has any great ideas where I could hold a birthday party which is not too far away from Maadi and the event is organised for us.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## mackm6 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi There,

I believe the best places in Cairo should be

1-Maadi sport club.
2-one of the Nile river ships in down town.

I wish happy birth day for you son.
regards,


----------

